# Bridget Carlsen Seminar - Afer Thoughts



## hotel4dogs

Bridget is a wonderful person, and a pleasure to watch in the ring (she shows in this area). Her dogs are always very up, you can tell they love what they are doing.
Heeling Hootie! How cool is THAT???


----------



## Maxs Mom

OOPPSSS!!!! :doh: forgot to post these :curtain:


----------



## DNL2448

Very awesome! I attended her seminar last year and was in such pain from a severely infected tooth that Bridget actually did a lot of demo work with Dooley (I think she felt sorry for me and my grotesquely disfigured face). Needless to say I had to miss a big chunk of the second day as I had to go to the doctor. 

She is coming back in June and I am going FOR SURE! This time I am bringing antibiotics and pain pills just in case. Bridget is so cool, and I would love to mimic her training techniques. Maybe I'll be able to pay more attention this year.


----------



## Loisiana

I love the family portrait! Glad you had a good time.


----------



## AmberSunrise

Sounds like a great seminar! And what beautiful pictures


----------



## Titan1

Great pictures.. You can see he has a Hooty look. I have heard wonderful things about Bridget. Never had the chance to see or her dogs in action and looking forward to watching them someday. I am glad you are excited about obedience. It can be alot of fun!


----------



## hotel4dogs

oh Bridget will breeze into a big show, dogs in tow, win everything, rack up a few million OTCH points over the weekend, and entertain everyone around her the whole time. A wonderful person, great trainer, and loads of fun to be around.


----------



## Maxs Mom

I loved how she interacted with her dogs. She calls Hemi "little Wichy". She also does not refer to herself as perfect. She talks about mistakes all the time and how she did things wrong with Soupy and Hootie. 

I think any good trainer is constantly evolving. 

One thing that cracked me up was how she talked about field training with Saucy, and then playing tug with her and the bumper when she would return to the line and how her parents were not happy... I can EASILY see that, and I have not met her parents. LOL


----------



## Loisiana

hee hee, I play tug with bumpers too. 

For those of you that don't know, Bridget's parents are the owners of Miners Kennels, breeders of the Hightimes Goldens


----------



## KaMu

I just browsed her online site and am really really interested in getting some of her videos!!!! Thanks for this thread............


----------



## hotel4dogs

just to clarify further, they are very, very well known field trainers/pros



Loisiana said:


> hee hee, I play tug with bumpers too.
> 
> For those of you that don't know, Bridget's parents are the owners of Miners Kennels, breeders of the Hightimes Goldens


----------



## my4goldens

Stone City Kennel Club is hosting another Bridget Carlsen Seminar the first weekend of August, 2012. We hosted one last August and it was so well received we decided to do it again. She is a remarkable trainer and gives an even more remarkable seminar. I am the contact person for the upcoming seminar again. We are excited to be able to host Bridget again. It was a lot of fun and everyone who attended were entertained and educated by Bridget.


----------



## hotel4dogs

hey you wecome back!!!



my4goldens said:


> Stone City Kennel Club is hosting another Bridget Carlsen Seminar the first weekend of August, 2012. We hosted one last August and it was so well received we decided to do it again. She is a remarkable trainer and gives an even more remarkable seminar. I am the contact person for the upcoming seminar again. We are excited to be able to host Bridget again. It was a lot of fun and everyone who attended were entertained and educated by Bridget.


----------



## my4goldens

hotel4dogs said:


> hey you wecome back!!!


Hey, you too !!! My ankle is finally feeling better, I took Raider over to Stone City today and did a little in the ring with him. Since its been more than 4 months since the dog and I have worked together, I thought he probably had forgotten everything. He surprised me. And I think he really liked going with me again. Felt good to have a leash in my hand and felt good to see he hadn't forgotten how to act in the ring.


----------



## GoldenSail

Wonderful! I am jealous--counting down until my seminar now (Judie Howard)...


----------



## Loisiana

GoldenSail said:


> Wonderful! I am jealous--counting down until my seminar now (Judie Howard)...


Me too, counting down until my Linda Koutsky seminar. I LOVE seminars.


----------



## goldengirls550

Sounds like so much fun. I have always wanted to attend one of Bridget's seminars! I have never seen her in competition, but I have spent lots of time on her website and watched all of her videos. Her style of training is just what I think my Layla needs

I am, however, having privates from the Platts this summer and I CANNOT WAIT!! For those who do not know, Kathy Platt won NOC this past December with Buoy, who was bred by Bridget. Her husband, Gary, shows a Hootie son, Bubba.


----------

